# Think I will blow something? RE: KA-T



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

So I'm getting my turbokit installed sometime this / next week and I need to know how far / slow I should run it before I blow something... What I mean is that I am from CT, there is only one dyno I would rely on here and it's like 45 minutes away but really really pricey. Another one is in MA at UTI and my friend told me they would do it for cheap. Here's what's going into my car...

XS Engineering T3/T4 Turbocharger
HKS Super Sequential Blow Off Valve
Tial 38mm Wastegate
HKS FMIC Intercooler
All necessary Intercooler Pipes
XS Engineering Exhaust Manifold
Exhaust Flanges
Downpipe
Walbro Fuel Pump
Battery Relocation Kit
Gauges: Boost, Air / Fuel Ratio, Oil Pressure
370 Fuel Injectors
Oil Feed Lines
Vacuum Hoses

I might have forgotten something...

But what I need to know is that I am going to be picking this car up and having to drive a minimum of 45 minutes to a dyno to get tuned. Do you think I will blow something with an untuned ECU?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

chrislis said:


> So I'm getting my turbokit installed sometime this / next week and I need to know how far / slow I should run it before I blow something... What I mean is that I am from CT, there is only one dyno I would rely on here and it's like 45 minutes away but really really pricey. Another one is in MA at UTI and my friend told me they would do it for cheap. Here's what's going into my car...
> 
> XS Engineering T3/T4 Turbocharger
> HKS Super Sequential Blow Off Valve
> ...


Do you have good fuel management components?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

just got my walbro fuel pump, waiting on my apexi SAFC2, got the 370 fuel injectors, air/fuel ratio gauge...


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

you should be perfectly fine, I dont see any reason why you shouldnt, I just would not recommend any WOT or driving it hard on the way there if your that worried about it. O btw where did you get your battery relocation kit??I am about to boost mine as soon as I send these 370's off to get flow tested and thats one of things I need done.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> HKS Super Sequential Blow Off Valve


Wrong type blow off valve for a MAF equipped car.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Unless he runs a blow through MAF. More than likely you right though Myyoung.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

if ur friend goes to UTI he can take it in and dyno it before and after the install for free


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

nah he's a freshman, he's gonna be dyno'ing it for free but im getting it installed down the street from me. the install alone is gonna be 800. the piping is probly gonna cost 300. gah.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i know hes not installing it, it doesn't matter who is, a student is allowed to bring in any car they want to dyno it either before or after they modify something on it


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

hah, i actually just talked with him tonight and he told me they won't be setting up the dynos this year for the next couple of months. after that would be mint, but i'll be in florida, so im gonna have to get it done somewhere else. are from around this area, im from CT, not looking to drive too long of a distance due to not being properly tuned... know of any dynos besides pruven? those dudes wanna take my wallet from me i swear to god.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

chrislis said:


> hah, i actually just talked with him tonight and he told me they won't be setting up the dynos this year for the next couple of months. after that would be mint, but i'll be in florida, so im gonna have to get it done somewhere else. are from around this area, im from CT, not looking to drive too long of a distance due to not being properly tuned... know of any dynos besides pruven? those dudes wanna take my wallet from me i swear to god.


will u be living in florida? from when to when? 

the reason i know about UTI is because i'm gonna be a student at the orlando campus


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

aha, my friend is up in boston at UTI northeast. i'll be in florida starting the 14th of october. Im gonna be attending full sail, which is actually in winter park, but it's like practically a minute down the road from orlando.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

whats full sail?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

it's a fucking sweet production school. im getting my major in recording arts and my bachelor in entertainment business, wanna open up a recording studio chain across america.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

F1 dyno is in portland Maine, i know its farhter than you want but they tuned my setup and are AWESOME guys, $100 for the first hour and $85 after that with wideband use. Check www.F1dyno.com

or try bristol dyno somewhere in Conn. The are pretty good too from what i hear, no 1st hand experience.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey I just called bristol dyno and they're gonna dyno it when im ready for about $200 estimated. not bad to me, anyone have any experience with dyno tuning rates?


----------

